# Fursuit Head Help?



## CavySpirit (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone know any good techniques to make an all-foam fursuit head without balaclava or a head mannequin. I have neither. I've made the other parts(still waiting for my fur to arrive c: ). The head is the trickiest part lol I just don't want to make it too big or anything, but I have no mannequin head to work on(sadly most foam head tutorials use this so it makes it hard for me in my situation to follow these tutorials). If you know of a good tutorial to make a head without the mannequin or balaclava let me know. My character is a cat, so if there's one feline-specific that would help greatly!
I don't have much foam left(leftover 3-4in block and some scraps from 1in foam), so I'll be getting that thin green foam from Joannes hopefully in the next few days.

Thanks for reading, and thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Dokid (Dec 31, 2012)

Well honestly the foam heads are very cheap and are usually under 10 dollars. I mean it is still possible to just carve out foam from the foam base but it'll be a pain. 

Also any tutorial will help you with creating a cat face. You don't want a cookie cutter cat though. That's where you start sculpting based on what you want and not what the tutorial says.


----------



## CavySpirit (Dec 31, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Well honestly the foam heads are very cheap and are usually under 10 dollars. I mean it is still possible to just carve out foam from the foam base but it'll be a pain.
> 
> Also any tutorial will help you with creating a cat face. You don't want a cookie cutter cat though. That's where you start sculpting based on what you want and not what the tutorial says.



Ooh, I didn't know they made mannequin heads out of foam. I'll look into that. I might end up getting a balaclava too, to help make things easier and cleaner.
Thanks! c:


----------



## Dokid (Dec 31, 2012)

CavySpirit said:


> Ooh, I didn't know they made mannequin heads out of foam. I'll look into that. I might end up getting a balaclava too, to help make things easier and cleaner.
> Thanks! c:



Well he mannequin heads are actually made of styrofoam. They're a tad smaller than most people by being around 20-21 inches in circumference but they get the job done. I got mine at one of those beauty stores for hair dressers and stuff. They use them for their wigs to showcase and such.

I personally like using a balaclava because I can make sure that it won't be gigantic or extremely disproportionate. Oh and it's less foam to use as well because the backing is already there.


----------



## Teal (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah those heads cost betweeen $2-$6 depending on where you get them.


----------

